
Researchers create active material out of microscopic spinning particles - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-05-material-microscopic-particles.html
======
carapace
Reminds me of "plasma crystals":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dusty_plasma](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dusty_plasma)

~~~
peter_d_sherman
Interesting!

Didn't know there were so many different types of plasma, but apparently there
are! (Who Knew? I guess you learn something new every day! <g>)

Also, intuitively (from reading that Wikipedia page), I
speculate/conjecture/theorize/postulate that one of the many identities of
SPACE -- is basically that of a _cold plasma_...

I leave it to future Physicists -- to prove or disprove this
speculation/conjecture/theory/postulate...

~~~
billme
Related wiki:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonthermal_plasma](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonthermal_plasma)

~~~
peter_d_sherman
Great link, thank you very much!

------
qrybam
> The material also showed the ability to undergo self-repair, similar to a
> biological tissue. When the researchers made a hole in the lattice, the
> lattice reformed.

Amazing to think about different applications if this material can be scaled
up economically!

------
Gatsky
There is a lot of cool stuff happening in nano materials science I think. It
doesn't quite get the mindshare it deserves.

------
rezz
Is this the first step to achieving an Iron Man nanotech style suit?

